# Black Creek Banshee longbow



## Raineman (Sep 22, 2008)

Here it is. This is my first custom bow.

60" Black Creek Banshee, R/D longbow, 47#@28".

Solid Brazilian rosewood riser from a block that my Dad gave me, action-boo cores, stunning curly maple limb laminations under clear glass, Ebony tips (also from Pop) over woven black glass.

Please don't think I'm trying to overstep any bounds here or step on anyone's toes, I'm just very happy. There are a lot of fine bowyers out there, APEX included... 

Jim Gainey of Black Creek bows in Alabama is an incredible craftsman, and an absolute pleasure to do business with. The bow turned out EXACTLY as I had pictured it in my mind. It is smooth as silk and draws like butter. Light in the hand (which is what I wanted), quick pointing, no hand shock...just .....WOW!!

I searched for a year and a half for a bowyer who would work with me the way I wanted AT a price that was affordable to me. I came across Jim Gainey's name through John at Sipsey River, and after we spoke, I knew it was a deal I had to do. Man did I make the right move. Don't get me wrong, other bowyers could have helped me, and I have talked to several. I personally just could not find a better value for getting exactly what I wanted. I have also shot a ton of other customs along the way in my search, and this affordable Banshee will hold its own with most of the "top end" ones, and flat out put some others to shame.


As far as his turnaround time, I ordered this bow at Denton Hill at the end of July!! It is now in my hands. Word on the street is he is working on a take-down model of this. I'm gettin' on that list. I also here his prices will be increasing at the beginning of next year. Could be a good time to call him, if'n your needin' one.

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 22, 2008)

SWEET looking bow------- bet she's a pleasure to carry through the woods !
CONGRATS !


----------



## Raineman (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know her well enough to take her on a date yet....LOL


----------



## Al33 (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrat's on the new girl friend Jim!!! She sure is pretty. I hope you have a life long marriage and that she makes many trips to the woods with you.


----------



## SOS (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like a shooter!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Sep 22, 2008)

Beautiful bow, very nice work.


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 22, 2008)

That is nice right there.  I better not keep looking at her or my wife is gonna get jealous.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice bow!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 23, 2008)

Raineman, I like them all, and that sure looks like a fine bow.  I've got the sickness so bad, that I still look at the classifieds almost daily!  I sure am enjoying building them though.  May you have many fine seasons with that beauty.


----------



## Raineman (Sep 28, 2008)

Apex, I have followed your work. One of your bows is definitely on my "have to have" list.

You are a fine craftsman.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice bow Jim.  I bet the wood darkens a bit with some aging(which I like).  Dan


----------



## Raineman (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Dan, I have a chunk of the rosewood from the same section the riser was made of. I'll be sending it to you in the future so I can get you to make me a  nice drop point.


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 29, 2008)

We can do that Jim, a matching knife would be cool.
String looks great too, I wonder who made that?
Dan


----------

